# Mining industry says it does not over use 457 visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The mining industry in Australia has hit back at claims that it employs too many workers from overseas and overuses the 457 visa. It also says that it undertakes more training than it is given credit for at a time when there is a huge debate raging in Australia over the number of visas being [...]

Click to read the full news article: Mining industry says it does not over use 457 visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

